# What to do?



## FullClip (Jan 22, 2007)

I went out friday saturday and sunday mornings calling at about 30 or so stands. Trouble was I was challenge and greeting howling and they would respond but never come into the call. Any advice. :roll:


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

If you start out challenging you are limiting yourself to calling in mostly dominate coyotes, the young ones aren't going to come to the challenge and may actually shy away. I would start out with something a little less aggressive....maybe a lonsome howl while trying to sound like a young yote. If you hear one challenge back, then use the challenge but try to sound subordinate.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

The challenge howl is a delicate call to use. As A matter of fact I only use it when I hear a male in a group I heard howling and nothing else is working. Or if I get challenged by a male. It's not a sound I would recommend using blindly.

I start alot of sets out with either a female interogation, mid-range pitch, or pup interogation, high pitch.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

DO NOT START with a challenge call


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

I like to start with my bread and butter call " Rabbit Distress" and as time passes throughout the stand I will then use howling. Usually lonesome coyote howl, Ki-Yi's, pup distress, but the very last one I use is a challenge howl.

:sniper:


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

can someone explain the different sounds and how they sound.. because i dont know them very well..

Example: (this is just an example)
Challenge howl.. 2 short barks followed by a 3-5 second howl.. sounds like this: bark-bark-hoooooooowwwwwwllllllllllll

This is purely an example and i just used it to show kinda how i hope to get you guys to explain it.. thanks guys..


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

fingerz42

Randy Anderson explains the sounds in some of his videos but the best place I have seen it is in some of Major Boddicker's books that he sells with his Crit R Calls. I don't have a lot of time now but later I will put into words how I like to do my challenge howls.


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

Sounds good..


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Fallguy said:


> fingerz42
> 
> later I will put into words how I like to do my challenge howls.


Challenge howls I think have their place for use. I have only used mine once when hunting when I had a male lock up at 400 yards. The challenge brought him charging in and I shot him about 100 yards

I am by no means an expert but going off of what I have read and talked to others about this is how I do mine:

I don't really think about putting in barks. I put some in but I actually am pretty conservative with barking as I don't want to mistakenly sound like a warning bark that could alert the coyote. The big thing I try to do is make sure that unlike a lonesome howl I do not taper off at the end. I cut off the howl, almost like I didn't finish it. I try to sound aggressive but at the same time I like to use a younger higher pitched coyote voice so the real coyote isn't intimidated. I am practicing my best at putting some wavering into it. Try to sound like I am the coyote who is intimidated or lesser on the totem pole.


----------



## SWMinnesota (Dec 19, 2005)

I've gotten some of my best info on what stuff is supposed to sound like off of Varmint Al's web site. Lots of sound bites to listen to!!!


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

Is the challenge howl just one howl? How long does it last?

what about greeting howls? how long are those, how are they done, etc?


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

fingerz42 said:


> Challenge howl.. 2 short barks followed by a 3-5 second howl.. sounds like this: bark-bark-hoooooooowwwwwwllllllllllll
> 
> ..


Oops, that's why I didn't see anything today... How do you do a lonesome coyote howl?


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Since I've been visiting Nodak Outdoors I've become a big fan of it. I enjoy this site better than any other because the majority of the guys on it are from ND and Minnesota, two states that are very similar to Saskatchewan in terms of weather and geography. The info provided is much more relevant to my location than, say, info provided by someone from Eastern Canada, or the Deep South of the US that I regularly find on other sites.

Brad. T, Bloodyblinddoors, LeviM, Fallguy, DOGKILLR and others have provided lots of useful information that I've tried to incorporate into my hunts.

To me, the enjoyment of the hunt surpasses every other consideration and good or bad days aren't necessarily determined by how many coyotes hit the ground.

This particular post "what to do" presents a quandry to me -- and I'm sure many other hunters who have so very much to learn about outsmarting Ol' Wiley.

Some suggest using a ki-yi while another may say a rabbit distress is the ticket. Then, others say an interrogation howl works best in that situation. Why, it's more confusing than calling in a six pack and wondering which one to draw a bead on first.

When I read the info provided by my fellow coyote hunters, what I'm interested in is how well it works. And that brings me to the point I want to make.

What is your success rate? While surfing other predator-hunting sites the other day, I came across a post that asked what hunters' success rates were based on number of sets, the number of coyotes called into those sets, and the number of kills.

This way, when I and others can see what your percentages are, then we can adapt our hunting to the methods to the methods that have brought you success.

So, for those of you who have posted with suggestions on how to outsmart Ol' Wiley -- and others who may not have posted but still have hunted yotes with lots or little success -- give us an idea what we can expect in terms of number of sets, number of call ins and number of kills.

Add to your post what you think is the most important factor or two in achieving the success rate you have, for better or worse.

Hope to hear from everyone, whether grizzled veteran or scrubbed-face novice.


----------



## imajeep (Jan 21, 2007)

i like to imitate the sounds of young and female coyotes killing a rabbit, sounds like momma's cookin dinner and the kids are already at the table..

then i like to finish it off with a crisp trigger pull and a loud explosion.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Saskcoyote: You may recognise this post from the thread you refered to on predatormasters about success rates. My user name is my real name on that site....Phil Schmidt. Read below.

This is an AWSOME topic! It brings the reality of coyote calling into plain site of the new coyote caller who only see's the video's.

I started a journal in 05. Wish I would have started sooner.

In 05 I made 101 sets and called in 24 predators. Of those called in, 10 got killed.

last year I made 48 sets and called in 11 predators. of those called in, 5 got killed.

32 sets this year so far. 9 called in and 4 killed.

I always say that if you kill %50 of the animals you call in, you're doing dang good.

Have I said how sweet this topic is?!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I wish I kept better records but I will go by memory on this. With my teaching job and cross country and track coaching, not to mention a little boy at home I try to get out when I have time. It is not as much as I'd like and it always seems when we go out its windier than all hell.

Early Nov: 1st stand of the year and only stand of that day: Called 1 in and missed him.

Dec. 2nd Thompson, ND Tournament: Zero degrees 25 mph winds. We made about 12 setups didn't see any predators.

Dec 30th.: Made 4 stands one morning. Called in 3 predators and got 1 kill.

January 1st: Night hunt made 6 or so setups but no luck.

January 5th: Our first real hunting trip that focused just on coyotes and not on pheasants, deer, etc. I'm guessing 12 stands with 20 mph winds again. Two on one stand-got one kill. Another double on another stand and they got downwind of us.

Yesterday: Made two stands during my son's nap. No luck.


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Thanks Bloodyblinddoors, Fallbuy and imajeep for your replies. Imajeep, if you like to use sounds of a female and young coyotes killing a rabbit, momma cooking dinner, the kids are at the table and so on, how often do you serve up the 'dessert' -- a crisp trigger pull followed by an explosion?


----------



## FullClip (Jan 22, 2007)

Hey bloodyblinddoors its me jordan from hutch. Id like to say thank you to all who have helped out. Its because of you guys that Ive been so interested in this sport!


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Holey crap Jordan how the heck are ya!? Send me a pm if ya want so we clutter up the airwaves too bad. Tell me if you're killin any or calling any in. :beer:


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

what a great topic!!

I have been hunting coyotes since I could remember with my old man. I wish I would have started keeping records sooner than I have so I can compare more years together. Last year I had a really good year, I believe my ration was 1 coyote to 8 stands. This year my ratio is little higher with 1 coyote to 12 stands. I gotta start bring that number down for the year.

I have been studying coyotes for a couple of years now. I own 13 videos that I watch over and over and over. I also study basic coyote behavior. There are alot of good websites you can read.

The calls I use? I have most of Randy Andersons calls, Lil dog, hot dog, ki -yi. I know alot of people that use Dan Thompsons calls, critr calls, and they all work great. I like to start with a basic rabbit call for the 10 -15 minutes. this allows any young non dominate coyotes to come in or any coyotes that might be bedded down real close to come rushing in. Then I usually go to a lonesome male howl. Then some Ki -yi's and if all out fails try some challenge howls. Thats my routine, everyone has a diffrent one. I believe no 2 coyote hunters hunt the same.


----------

